# I Gotta Vent !



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

We all use to laugh at this guy. He was wimpy, weak, not considered too smart. He did however have confidence, he thought he knew what was going on.
If you look at many of the social networking sites you will see many Big, muscle bound, hairy, rough looking men ( and Women ) who are paranoid fearful and negative whining about "What somebody might try to take away from me" my gun ( probably never really ever had to use it for family protection) my right to free speech ( well, buddy you got that and you sound like a foolish sniveling idiot) right to privacy at stop lights, on public transit, ( quit scratchin yer balls and pickin yer nose ) Just like kids at recess spreading fear and rumors to stir up hopefully a poor demented fool who will get out there and do something else crazy. See that way, you don't have to do anything.
Give me Barny !
I hate all this negative crap, this hatred, paranoia, and fear. I refuse to run around screaming "The sky is Falling", "He's looking at Me" " .
Get real folks, if you spent as much time doing something positive, helping your fellow man, maybe just smiling you'd be almost as attractive as Barney was !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2013)

While I agree doing positive things and helping your fellow man are paramount to a well rounded psyche, there are many extremist groups and politicians in this country ready, willing and able to separate you from the constitutional rights that are the foundation of this country. There is even talk now of abolishing the constitution, deeming it outdated, and not relevant today. 

 When those rights guaranteed by the constitution are negated, and you no longer have the right to free speech (think this forum), to bear arms (think living in a very rural area where the police are 45 minutes away), or the right to privacy,(think a drone the size of a bumblebee landing on your window sill watching you and your family's every move, in the name of Homeland Security). 

The funny thing about rights are that they can be slowly taken away in the name of all that is good, and government knows best what is good for you, until one day you turn around and you find you have rights.  I'll bet if you think back 20 years ago you will see how much the government has intruded on those rights, with barely a blink from the citizens. 

 If that feller wants to whine about privacy while scratching his ball and picking his nose, at least he has the right of free speech to do so, although I'm quite sure scratching balls and picking nose were not what was taken into consideration when the onstitutional right of privacy was drafted..LOL

 Balance is the key, and for that reason I try to keep informed on the real issues of this country. I don't dwell on the masses of misinformation and no information out there (think main stream media), or the latest Hollywood startlet's political opinion and boob job alert, all in the same article.

Right now there are many things wrong in this country on so many levels, that it seems daunting and unfixable. I believe people are slowly waking up to the situation.  Yes, I am fearful for the future of where this country is going.  But selfishly, the best I can hope for is that most of these things don't come to a head in my lifetime.

Try to keep a good positive mental attitude with your head above the sand, and don't let the b*****d's wear you down!!!each:

JMHO...I would love to hear from some others.

Stepping down from soapbox now, and hobbling off on my fake knee...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, the way I see it, hatred, paranoia and fear are as much a part of the human condition as dancing unicorns defecating Skittles on a crystal platter. You need one side to balance out the other, and when the question of "truth" comes up it is usually found somewhere in the middle of those two extremes.

I don't complain much, especially on social networks, unless it's for comic purposes. Even then, even when I write a satirical rant about my boss, and 99% of it is made up, that other 1% is the Truth. And about those social networks ... as a writer I'm constantly being pressured by my clients and publishers to gain a "larger audience through social engineering", but as that is not my "Way" (for whatever reason) I usually dig in my heels and do only the absolute minimum required. I've watched too many friends go over to the Dark Side on Facebook, spending their days complaining about both real and imaginary slights. They've become addicted to venting. That's too far to one side for my tastes.

Is America falling apart? Of course ... _everything_ has a limited life-span, and everything is in a state of constant change. Do I like where some of those changes seem to be taking us? No, I do not. But I know that complaining about them, whether that complaining takes the form of ranting or writing an editorial or protesting from a little tent outside City Hall, is a waste of time and effort. I much prefer to live my life off the radar - low-profile. Don't present a target. Don't stick my head up out of the foxhole. No more three on a match.

If they can't see you, they can't attack you. And I intend on remaining pretty much invisible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2013)

Well said Ozarkgal! :iagree:  I'm far from paranoid, and I'm very happy and caring in everyday life...but I don't like to be monitored like a criminal by the gov. or anyone else.  Just the small things like red light cameras are an intrusion, they are fixed to catch good drivers with shorter yellows, and cause more accidents than they avoid, and before you know it, they'll be equipped with audio recording devices too...it's just another money-maker for the cities.   Let me clarify, that I have never received a traffic ticket...knock on wood.

I don't care for the madatory GPS systems in the new cars either, if I lock my keys in my car, I don't want some stranger at a computer somewhere operating my locks.   I can go on and on, but I don't dwell on these things all the time, and let it affect my mood.

:soap2:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great conversation here. I just get so frustrated at all the negative "We all gonna die " shit. I know our U.S. needs much work. Our government is being run by self serving fools. 
Like Ozarkgal I know we need balance but the "Henny pennys" just seem to be screaming louder. I too, like to stay under the radar and do what I can do in a civilized way through my representatives.
As far as privacy, if I ain't doing anything wrong I have not a damn thing to hide, look all they want.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2013)

[B said:
			
		

> SifuPhil[/B];5621]
> If they can't see you, they can't attack you. And I intend on remaining pretty much invisible.



 That pretty much says it for me..that's exactly why I live where I live. I'm old and wise enough to know I can't change a danged thing those looney D.C. rascals come up with.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> ... As far as privacy, if I ain't doing anything wrong I have not a damn thing to hide, look all they want.



That's what they WANT you to say, and that's what they said in the late '30's in Europe ... even top-rank lawyers and judges don't know ALL of the laws, so the probability is that you're breaking one or more of them right now without even realizing it. 

Did you know that even now, in Las Vegas it is illegal to cross a double-yellow line while walking a sheep with a leather collar? I bet you didn't know that, did you? DID you?!?

I promise to write when you're doing hard time.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh shit, even if the collar is studded and I have the whip? Shit ! I did not know that. 

Hard time?:hypnotysed:


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 1, 2013)

What is funny about Don Knotts is that from my understanding he was quite a playboy. Maybe his humor was attracting to the ladies, that's basically how I got my wife!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Oh shit, even if the collar is studded and I have the whip? Shit ! I did not know that.



Well, wait ... let me check the statutes ... there might be something here about ... yes, yes, "_studded collars are exempt from this clause_", then in Subsection 3, paragraph 4, they claim that "_whip-wielders shall NOT be affected by this clause_". 

You're safe. For now. Just be careful. I would advise retaining an experienced ovine attorney, just in case.



> Hard time?:hypnotysed:



You're naughty.

I like that in a woman.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

Emm,  a wild whip whacker I shall be ! Life is way too short to be boring. As I walk my sheep down the Las Vegas Strip past the Bellagio on Saturday night with his studded collar and a pretty pink boa for me.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry  R. Zimm , Okay, we have so digressed for the wonderful Barney of Mayberry, I don't think we're in Mayberry anymore ! 
I too had heard that he was quite the Playa, must have been the money because back then he really was not the Shizz Nitty!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

... that's me on the left ... 

I've never been to Vegas, but if it's anything like NYC's Greenwich Village or SF's Haight-Ashbury then I'd probably be right at home.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 2, 2013)

Vegas is great, a wildly exciting city. You can have a great time just people watching, I love that. I occasionally get down to the strip just to catch up on what I've missed, as it is ever changing.
Haha, yes, there you are you fluffy little boy!layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2013)

I SAY I would like it, but my monk-like ways militate against that; I'd be happier out in the boonies, _away_ from mankind. I've had enough large-population living to last for the rest of my life.

As long as those boonies have pizza delivery and Internet service, I'd be fine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I SAY I would like it, but my monk-like ways militate against that; I'd be happier out in the boonies, _away_ from mankind. I've had enough large-population living to last for the rest of my life.
> 
> As long as those boonies have pizza delivery and Internet service, I'd be fine.



I agree, boonies are fine...not into people watching, or too much glimmer and glitz. We all like different things, makes the world more interesting.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> As long as those boonies have pizza delivery and Internet service, I'd be fine.



Pizza delivery means drive 8 miles to the BP station and they will meet you therelayful:


Internet service means one of two things:  

1) the Old Ma Bell dial-up system because the cables will never be upgraded to support DSL.

2)  Good Ole Hughes.net who sees fit to levy FAP time on everyone; if I were to watch all of the 2013 Super Bowl ads on the Net, it would probably cost me 50% of my FAP time, which slowly regenerates over a few hours or a few days, depending how deep into FAP usage one getsnthego:

There's also Wild Blue which I hear sucks, or Roku which OzarkGal loves.  She needs to extol Roku's virtues a bit more to the rest of us - in case I make good on my threat to find another provider:distrust:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha, yes, I can relate. I stay pretty much in my comfort zone. Home, work and neighborhood businesses. I like the conveniences, gotta have my internet ! I'm a flat world Ho !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I SAY I would like it, but my monk-like ways militate against that; I'd be happier out in the boonies, _away_ from mankind. I've had enough large-population living to last for the rest of my life.
> 
> As long as those boonies have pizza delivery and Internet service, I'd be fine.



You should consider joining TWH and I in the boonies...seems like it would be a writer's haven.  As for the internet, what actually sold me on this place is the fact that it had DSL.  I cuss it all the time, but it sounds like it is light years ahead of TWH's.  They have recently upgraded the speed and now movies load much faster and don't keep reloading constantly.

 As for pizza, bwwwaaaahhaaaahaaa....There is a PHut in town, but you better have a cardiologist on standby to ream the grease out of your arteries.  I've learned to doctor up a mean frozen Tombstone for our occasional pizza fix.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 4, 2013)

I completely agree with Ozark gal.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha yeah we have all gotten just a tad bit spoiled


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> If you look at many of the social networking sites you will see many Big, muscle bound, hairy, rough looking men ( and Women ) who are paranoid fearful and negative whining about "What somebody might try to take away from me" my gun ( probably never really ever had to use it for family protection) my right to free speech ( well, buddy you got that and you sound like a foolish sniveling idiot) right to privacy at stop lights, on public transit, ( quit scratchin yer balls and pickin yer nose ).
> 
> I hate all this negative crap, this hatred, paranoia, and fear. I refuse to run around screaming "The sky is Falling", "He's looking at Me" " .



I don't belong to Facebook or Twitter, but from the little I've seen and heard, there are a lot of people on those social networking sites that go overboard with hysteria, whether it's political issues or otherwise.  Probably one of the reasons I've never joined, I don't want to be bombarded with disinformation and those who like to overreact to everything in this world.  Too many drama queens, will avoid them if possible.

Having said that, I have to say that a reasonable understanding of changes that are going on in America is much better than sticking our heads in the sand and thinking everything's hunky dory.  I'm not hateful at all, and don't scream the sky is falling.  I'm not a 'prepper' spending all my time preparing for disasters but I do realize that a certain amount of preparation for natural disasters, long-term power outages or disabled business or personal computer access may absolutely freeze all necessities like food, water, gas, electricity, transportation, banking, etc., etc.

If you've every been living in a city when there's a severe snowstorm, you'll see how quickly the shelves of your nearby supermarkets go bare.  Having extra water and food in your pantry will help in a situation like that.  Having a generator, propane stove, extra batteries, candles, matches, etc. is not in any way extreme, we have a lot of that stuff because we go camping.

They are forcing some people to have Smart Meters installed in their homes.  These meters are made to monitor all of our family's electrical use.  Each appliance can be monitored, and shut off by the electrical company when they feel the need to do it, with no approval from us.  These meters are wireless, and put off charges in the air that are know to cause cancer/health issues.  If you're knowledgeable enough to insist on the analog/wired version, you can have it for an additional cost of $25 per month, aren't our utility bills high enough already?

I've heard that some schools are considering random DNA hair samples on students, to fight the 'war on drugs', shouldn't the citizens be left alone and the efforts and money concentrated on the drug cartels and smugglers at the borders? 

 Are gun controls on the average American citizen really going to stop crime?  The street thugs and drug dealers will get their guns regardless of new regulations.  Do you think that cracking down on law abiding citizens is going to stop a legal prescription drug-induced killer from doing his evil deed?

Laptops, smart TVs, etc. have cameras and microphones that can be activated remotely to record people in their homes, etc.  Right now it's just hackers, and nogoodnicks that are violating these computer gizmos.  No matter what I'm scratching, 'ain't nobody's business but my own'.

Even farmers are threatened with new regulations on what seed they can use (GMO), and what they can grow or sell...smart intervention from gov. for the good ol' USA to prosper, I don't think so.  Many people watch one preferred news channel, if they watch the news at all, and take everything that's reported as true fact, regardless of how biased the method of reporting may be.

Sorry, this thread just screamed for a reality check, IMHO.  I'm not really consumed with this stuff, but it shouldn't be ignored.  If we don't suffer the bad effects in our lifetime, our children and grandchildren will...guaranteed.  Too much time texting, social networking, reality TV shows, nowadays...not enough people enjoying real life pleasures, like people, animals and nature...in my opinion.   If we seniors don't "get it", there's no hope for the upcoming generations.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 5, 2013)

Moderation -- all things and thoughts in moderation -- don't hide thy head in the sand but don't have a complete panic attack either.  I have to admit, living in the toolies helps a lot with that - lollol.

We couldn't live totally off the grid but we have a generator and there's a good well on the other side of the barn, if we ever lose our county water supply.  It would be a major pita to hook up but at least it's still there and always full of water, even during the droughts.

If I want to see and feel civilization, I have a car, otherwise TV works for that - lollol

*Ozarkgal*, you're a lot hardier than I am.  I have tried Tombstone pizza; pizza addict that I am, I can't get a taste for it.  I do better with DiGiorno or Fruschetta. 

 Mr. TWHRider still works, so he generally picks up a Little Sneezers (Little Caesar's) special on Friday night; I love their garlic bread sticks


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 5, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *Ozarkgal*, you're a lot hardier than I am. I have tried Tombstone pizza; pizza addict that I am, I can't get a taste for it. I do better with DiGiorno or Fruschetta.



Note the operative work is "doctored".  It's the only frozen pizza I've tried, but now that I have names I'll be brave enough to give the others a shot


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 5, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't belong to Facebook or Twitter, but from the little I've seen and heard, there are a lot of people on those social networking sites that go overboard with hysteria, whether it's political issues or otherwise.  Probably one of the reasons I've never joined, I don't want to be bombarded with disinformation and those who like to overreact to everything in this world.  Too many drama queens, will avoid them if possible.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that a reasonable understanding of changes that are going on in America is much better than sticking our heads in the sand and thinking everything's hunky dory.  I'm not hateful at all, and don't scream the sky is falling.  I'm not a 'prepper' spending all my time preparing for disasters but I do realize that a certain amount of preparation for natural disasters, long-term power outages or disabled business or personal computer access may absolutely freeze all necessities like food, water, gas, electricity, transportation, banking, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 5, 2013)

I understand what your saying SeaBreeze, and I agree there are certainly plenty of problems and things to be concerned about going on in our world today.
I do not believe any problem has ever been solved by being negative, hatred or disrespect. If these are the only things these folks can bring to the table, then in my eyes THEY are part of the problem.

Speaking of the smart meters, we have had one for 2 years, I was hoping they'd give a girl a break and come help me fold these friggin sheets when they come outta the dryer ! Haha, never had anything turned off, maybe they found my routine too boring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Speaking of the smart meters, we have had one for 2 years, I was hoping they'd give a girl a break and come help me fold these friggin sheets when they come outta the dryer ! Haha, never had anything turned off, maybe they found my routine too boring.



The fitted sheets might as well just be balled up like a basketball, and thrown into the closet, IMO. :banghead:  The individual appliance control is planned for the future.  There won't be any outlets in the walls anymore for us, and all the appliances will be sold with RFID type smart chips already in them.  We may be pushin' up dandelions when that practice is in full swing.  Nice thing about being my age, when all the $hit hits the fan, I'll be looong gone, an' that's alright with me!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Pizza delivery means drive 8 miles to the BP station and they will meet you therelayful:



That's not "boonies" - that's "alien planet"! layful: What about folk like me who have foresworn the use of vehicles? If you prick us, do we not bleed? If you wrong us, do we not revenge?

If we call for pizza, do we not get 30-minute delivery? 

I'm starting to realize why I'm still a city-boy ...  




> Internet service means one of two things:



What about satellite? You can supposedly get that anywhere. Of course, the COST is going to be pretty much up there ... 



			
				SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> ... not into people watching, or too much glimmer and glitz ...



Nor am I - should I have a temporary longing for it I can always cruise the celeb sites on the 'Net, though I can't for the life of me imagine that ever happening.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't belong to Facebook or Twitter, but from the little I've seen and heard, there are a lot of people on those social networking sites that go overboard with hysteria, whether it's political issues or otherwise.  Probably one of the reasons I've never joined, I don't want to be bombarded with disinformation and those who like to overreact to everything in this world.  Too many drama queens, will avoid them if possible.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that a reasonable understanding of changes that are going on in America is much better than sticking our heads in the sand and thinking everything's hunky dory.  I'm not hateful at all, and don't scream the sky is falling.  I'm not a 'prepper' spending all my time preparing for disasters but I do realize that a certain amount of preparation for natural disasters, long-term power outages or disabled business or personal computer access may absolutely freeze all necessities like food, water, gas, electricity, transportation, banking, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

"Smart Meters", DNA testing on school age children??????  Have to admit, I'm shocked.  This is the first I've heard about any of this.   Of course the news is filled with the US debate about gun control, all of the pros and cons and from what I've seen, my opinion is that there will never be a solution acceptable to everyone.
All I can say is that I'm happy I live where I do, and have land and the opportunity to grow my own food if the s--t hits the fan.  I'm not that isolated - can't see the neighbors but can drive 5 minutes for a pizza (crappy pizza mind you).  Big restrictions here on who can have firearms, what kind and training is required.  You just can't walk into a store and buy a gun and that is a very good thing in my mind.   A good thing for me anyway, I'm sure lots of folks would disagree and its wonderful that they can.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2013)

TICA said:


> ... All I can say is that I'm happy I live where I do, and have land and the opportunity to grow my own food if the s--t hits the fan.  I'm not that isolated - can't see the neighbors but can drive 5 minutes for a pizza (crappy pizza mind you).  Big restrictions here on who can have firearms, what kind and training is required.  You just can't walk into a store and buy a gun and that is a very good thing in my mind.   A good thing for me anyway, I'm sure lots of folks would disagree and its wonderful that they can.



The thing is, a gun-shop is not the only place you can get a gun. I've lived in some neighborhoods where all I would have to do is walk half-way down the block to my friendly local sidewalk arms dealer and, for a greatly discounted price, pick up whatever I want, no questions asked and no proof of ID required. 

Look in the newspaper classifieds. Go to gun shows (although they're getting more regulated now as well). Check out the number of firearms that are taken in burglaries. 

As always, the laws will affect only the lawful. They aren't the ones we have to worry about.


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

I think there are more guns in the US than in Canada so that makes sense.  Quite a few years ago, they had promotion to try and retrieve some of the guns around here.  People could take a gun to the police and with absolutely no questions asked, surrender it and they got an Iphone or something like that.  It was amazing how many people did just that.  I agree that laws will affect only the lawful, but you need to start somewhere.....
If the guns weren't there in the first place, then they couldn't get stolen.  If you are a hunter, law enforcer or have them as a hobby then by all means have them but the idea of guns in schools, in someone's pocket as they walk the streets and the whole idea that you have to have one to protect yourself against others who have them, just doesn't sit well with me.  I do understand it, but personally, I don't want to live like that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2013)

They've tried more than a few of those gun amnesty deals here, and it's true they DID get a lot of guns turned in, but with guns I think it's going to be an uphill fight since they wrote it into our Constitution. I'm sure none of our current politicians would have the slightest hesitation in totally trashing the entire document, but they're going to have to deal with a lot of ticked-off hunters and survivalists if they do.

We may not *want* to live like that, but unfortunately down here it's a reality. Living in a fantasy never helps you survive an encounter with the Dark Side. I also wish there were no guns in the world, and no bombs, and no battleships, and no hunger ... but that doesn't help the situation. I know that the powers-that-be are TRYING to find a solution, and small steps are certainly better than no steps at all, but there are so many facets to this problem that there won't be any easy answers to it. 

Just a random thought here ... some people have said that only military and cops should have firearms. Well, just take a gander at what one of our former military / former cops, Chris Dorner, was doing in California ...


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

Only in Canada eh?


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it is a very serious topic, just thought we all need to smile at times.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 14, 2013)

That IS a good thing TICA ! In my opinion IF smart meters are needed to conserve the energy WE Americans are so willing to waste, then I'm all for it. DNA testing for children, I don't think so but for Welfare Program recipients, absolutely and restricting what Food Stamps can buy. No one NEEDS carbonated, beverages, candy etc.
The guns will never be able to be controlled because too many people are greedy and uncaring enough to sell for the right price, too bad theirs were the only victims of violence. Mental illness sure needs some better control as well


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> As always, the laws will affect only the lawful. They aren't the ones we have to worry about.





SifuPhil said:


> We may not *want* to live like that, but unfortunately down here it's a reality. Living in a fantasy never helps you survive an encounter with the Dark Side. I also wish there were no guns in the world, and no bombs, and no battleships, and no hunger ... but that doesn't help the situation.
> Just a random thought here ... some people have said that only military and cops should have firearms. Well, just take a gander at what one of our former military / former cops, Chris Dorner, was doing in California ...



:iagree: ...also there are many crimes and murders done by the police all the time, difference is, they don't make the headlines, and get swept under the carpet.  I don't hold anyone up on a pedestal, regardless of their choice of career, they're just human and many times become trigger-happy and drunk with power.  They've shot innocent dogs at times, that were no threat...even when they could've used their tasers, etc.  A man was shot in his own home, through his window by a cop, because he was holding a soda can and the cop thought it was a gun.   The guy committed no crime.

Chicago is a good example where gun violence is high, yet gun laws are strict...the lawful folks are the only ones negatively affected by the laws, while the criminals/gang-bangers have a field day.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> While I agree doing positive things and helping your fellow man are paramount to a well rounded psyche, there are many extremist groups and politicians in this country ready, willing and able to separate you from the constitutional rights that are the foundation of this country. There is even talk now of abolishing the constitution, deeming it outdated, and not relevant today.
> 
> When those rights guaranteed by the constitution are negated, and you no longer have the right to free speech (think this forum), to bear arms (think living in a very rural area where the police are 45 minutes away), or the right to privacy,(think a drone the size of a bumblebee landing on your window sill watching you and your family's every move, in the name of Homeland Security).
> 
> ...



Where's the LIKE button.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't belong to Facebook or Twitter, but from the little I've seen and heard, there are a lot of people on those social networking sites that go overboard with hysteria, whether it's political issues or otherwise.  Probably one of the reasons I've never joined, I don't want to be bombarded with disinformation and those who like to overreact to everything in this world.  Too many drama queens, will avoid them if possible.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that a reasonable understanding of changes that are going on in America is much better than sticking our heads in the sand and thinking everything's hunky dory.  I'm not hateful at all, and don't scream the sky is falling.  I'm not a 'prepper' spending all my time preparing for disasters but I do realize that a certain amount of preparation for natural disasters, long-term power outages or disabled business or personal computer access may absolutely freeze all necessities like food, water, gas, electricity, transportation, banking, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Where's the LIKE button again?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2013)

BurgerBoy said:


> Where's the LIKE button.





BurgerBoy said:


> Where's the LIKE button again?



You can use the star symbol below the post to add to a user's reputation if you like it, or want thank the poster.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 14, 2013)

We carry guns in Kentucky and have our own Homeland Security here:


----------

